# Empty water @ Octagon Pier



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Konz, Yankee2, and I went to the octagon pier last night. Tide was ripping through, but nothing happening. A small ray, couple white trout, and some trophy pinfish rounded out the evening. Are there fish anywhere?!? :doh

O yeah, Konz managed not to hurt himself for like the first time ever, so that was nice for a change :clap


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

hahaha ray DIDNT get hurt somehow? :bowdown

we were out at palafox pier all night n didnt get anything either so dont feel so bad


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I caught more than you waiting in line to get on the pier than you did altogether at Palafox last night Brandon oke


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

oh well.. i went home n finished a half gallon of crown


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Did yall try for snapper? Was there elwyes? We need to get up next week (sept 19 and after) and try.


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

I went to the octagon today and yesterday, nothing today but a small grouper and yesterdayI caught a small speckledtrout andI got cut off a few times.


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

> *surfstryker (9/12/2009)*Did yall try for snapper? Was there elwyes? We need to get up next week (sept 19 and after) and try.


Did try for snapper. Were no LYs left anymore.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Ive been fairly successful at catching the morning spanish run out there. At sunup you can normally hook a stray flounder or speck. Net full of elwys that early too


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

I fished along the 3 MB sunday afternoon and couldnt catch squat, slow day for me too. everyone is saying that i guess.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *surfstryker (9/12/2009)*Did yall try for snapper? Was there elwyes? We need to get up next week (sept 19 and after) and try.


hell yea.. i still got ur number.. ill give ya a call this weekend n see if u wana meet up


----------

